# If MBTI were an RPG, and every type would be a different class...



## Tetsuo Shima

Ninjaws said:


> ISTP - Assassin
> ISFP - Monk
> ESTP - Barbarian
> ESFP - Ranger
> 
> ENTP - Bard
> ENTJ - Warlock
> INTP - Shaman
> INTJ - Wizard
> 
> ESTJ - Paladin
> ESFJ - Crusader
> ISTJ - Knight
> ISFJ - Cleric
> 
> INFP - Druid
> INFJ - Utility Mage
> ENFP - Summoner
> ENFJ - Beastmaster
> 
> Take all this with a grain of salt, I don't know the classes well enough to make them match properly.


I think you did a better job than I did.


----------



## aef8234

ENTPs would probably be a min-maxxed warlock/swordmage <warmage > multiclassing as a bard or berserker, depending on preference and barehanded feats.

I like 4e.


----------



## westlose

Why do people see INFJs as supporters or buffers? I wonder. I've never played such a role in any game.


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Because you support your SO while they are "looking" for work,


----------



## Ninjaws

westlose said:


> Why do people see INFJs as supporters or buffers? I wonder. I've never played such a role in any game.


I like playing as sorcerers with extremely high dps. That doesn't ever get suggested for ISTJ either.


----------



## westlose

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> Because you support your SO while they are "looking" for work,


Error : girlfriend not found.


----------



## Innogen

westlose said:


> Why do people see INFJs as supporters or buffers? I wonder. I've never played such a role in any game.


Be glad that you're a time/space mage, infinitely cooler than those generic fire/ice/etc mages. C:

Speaking of which, there needs to be more of those in MMOs and RPGs. I mean, burning or freezing your enemies is okay, but what I want to do is stop time, create black holes, and tear the very fabric of reality itself. If there's a space and time mage in an MMO, I would go for it instantly, but otherwise I would go for a rogue or necromancer.


----------



## Ninjaws

Innogen said:


> Be glad that you're a time/space mage, infinitely cooler than those generic fire/ice/etc mages. C:
> 
> Speaking of which, there needs to be more of those in MMOs and RPGs. I mean, burning or freezing your enemies is okay, but what I want to do is stop time, create black holes, and tear the very fabric of reality itself. If there's a space and time mage in an MMO, I would go for it instantly, but otherwise I would go for a rogue or necromancer.


Absolutely. It would be sick to have Earth Magic that actually destroys the terrain. 

Imagine the possibilities:
Making enemies fall into a pit
Throwing rocks at the enemy
Digging a trench for defense (can be combined with Lava Magic to fill the trench with lava, making the defense even better)
Building a shelter out of the earth around you (extremely handy in RPGs with survival elements)

This. Must. Be. Made. O.O


----------



## Ixim

Ninjaws said:


> Absolutely. It would be sick to have Earth Magic that actually destroys the terrain.
> 
> Imagine the possibilities:
> Making enemies fall into a pit
> Throwing rocks at the enemy
> Digging a trench for defense (can be combined with Lava Magic to fill the trench with lava, making the defense even better)
> Building a shelter out of the earth around you (extremely handy in RPGs with survival elements)
> 
> This. Must. Be. Made. O.O


Or Water Magic that actually revolves around WATER not around ice you know?  One nice example would be a Warden in Rift.

Anyhow, I like playing active defense kind of character. Most likely tank + DPS combos. Or, as Innogen put it nicely, a Vanguard-an offensive tank sounds nice  . Ta Hun Kwai in Generals is very nice as well. A lot of tanks must be nice. Will have to try WoT on of those days. Tanks are always nice as I am sure you understand. Tho, Armata is kinda...weird? It's a platform anyhow with a tank turret mounted, not a real tank. Nothing beats Panztiger  . Oh, oh! I also love the mobility and versatility of Sheridan, for sure yes!

Gosh darn I sure could talk about tanks(tanks = <3 )...


----------



## Abraxas

I am a planeshifter/planeswalker. Every time.

Ever since I was a kid and I played that absurdly difficult point-and-click adventure game, Myst.


----------



## bohemianx

Not really responding to the question, but this thread just made me have this random thought of how cool it would be if somebody created some form of RPG that literally separated roleplayers into classes by their MBTI type rather than allowing them the free will to choose. It would be interesting to see who would overpower who in that type of thing.

But then again, there'd probably be an unequal percentage of certain types.


----------



## Apple Pine

Entj - tank


----------



## Innogen

bohemianx said:


> Not really responding to the question, but this thread just made me have this random thought of how cool it would be if somebody created some form of RPG that literally separated roleplayers into classes by their MBTI type rather than allowing them the free will to choose. It would be interesting to see who would overpower who in that type of thing.
> 
> But then again, there'd probably be an unequal percentage of certain types.


Hmm. In response to this, I'm going to redo that MBTI RPG thing I made a few weeks ago. However, in this version, your class archetype will be dictated by your judging function rather than perception.

This going to be highly inaccurate. 

*~~~JUDGING FUNCTION~~~*

*Fi (FP)* -- A tank class. Fi users are steadfast and unwavering, making them perfect for being the protector. With unbroken conviction, they raise their shields for honor and glory, laying down their lives for what they believe in. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Justicar*, focusing on high burst damage and control effects. Being an Introvert makes you a *Sentinel*, focusing on defense and survivability.

*Fe (FJ)* -- A support and healing class. Fe users are great at assessing the mood of a situation and changing it, and what better way to do this than taking a support role? They revitalize their disheartened allies with soothing healing and buffs, and destroy the morale of their enemies with debilitating debuffs. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Chanter*, focusing on curses and marks, allowing allies to steal health and power from affected enemies. Being an Introvert makes you a *Purifier*, focusing on powerful party buffs and extremely potent healing.

*Ti (TP)* -- A ranged damage dealer. The inner workings of bows, guns, machinery, and magic has attracted many a Ti user. In combat they're incredibly versatile, always having some tool or spell to deal with any situation. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Warlock*, dealing massive area burst damage with the power of space, time, gravity, and the elements. Being an Introvert makes you a *Marksman*, having access to various weaponry, machines, and gadgets to deal sustained single-target damage.

*Te (TJ)* -- A melee damage dealer. Time and time again, it has been proven that close quarters combat is the most efficient way to deal with enemies, and it is this efficiency that draws the Te users. It is in hand-to-hand combat where Te is able to stay in control, with massive damage, good survivability, mobility, and powerful control effects. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Cavalier*, capable of high sustained area damage. Being an Introvert makes you a *Nightblade*, harnessing dark, forbidden magic to deal massive single-target burst damage.

*~~~PERCEIVING FUNCTION~~~*

*Ni (NJ)* -- Having Ni as your main perceiving function increases your survivability. ENFJ Chanters have more powerful life-steal curses. INFJ Purifiers have more potent defensive buffs. ENTJ Cavaliers are more well-defended. INTJ Nightblades can phase out of reality for a short time, allowing them to "ghost" through enemy attacks.

*Ne (NP)* -- Having Ne as your main perceiving function grants passive bonuses to you and your party. ENFP Justicars boost LUCK, allowing party members to find more gold and rare items in chests and monster drops, and score more critical hits. INFP Sentinels boost health regeneration and reduce skill cooldowns. ENTP Warlocks boost mana regeneration and reduce skill cast times. INTP Marksmen boost movement speed, attack speed, and evasion/block chance.

*Si (SJ)* -- Having Si as your main perceiving function increases your damage output. ESFJ Chanters deal more damage with their curses, stealing more health. ISFJ Purifiers can damage enemies with their area healing spells. ESTJ Cavaliers deal more damage the longer they stay in combat. ISTJ Nightblades are the unrivaled kings of damage.

*Se (SP)* -- Having Se as your main perceiving function increases your support utility. ESFP Justicars can keep enemies locked down with increased stun, silence, and daze durations. ISFP Sentinels draw more aggro with their attacks, and have a chance to buff themselves and allies upon successful blocks. ESTP Warlocks can shortly freeze time for themselves and their allies, allowing them to take no damage from incoming attacks until the freeze wears off. ISTP Marksmen have a chance to briefly stun enemies with their basic attacks.


----------



## bohemianx

Innogen said:


> Hmm. In response to this, I'm going to redo that MBTI RPG thing I made a few weeks ago. However, in this version, your class archetype will be dictated by your judging function rather than perception.
> 
> This going to be highly inaccurate.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~~~JUDGING FUNCTION~~~*
> 
> *Fi (FP)* -- A tank class. Fi users are steadfast and unwavering, making them perfect for being the protector. With unbroken conviction, they raise their shields for honor and glory, laying down their lives for what they believe in. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Justicar*, focusing on high burst damage and control effects. Being an Introvert makes you a *Sentinel*, focusing on defense and survivability.
> 
> *Fe (FJ)* -- A support and healing class. Fe users are great at assessing the mood of a situation and changing it, and what better way to do this than taking a support role? They revitalize their disheartened allies with soothing healing and buffs, and destroy the morale of their enemies with debilitating debuffs. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Chanter*, focusing on curses and marks, allowing allies to steal health and power from affected enemies. Being an Introvert makes you a *Purifier*, focusing on powerful party buffs and extremely potent healing.
> 
> *Ti (TP)* -- A ranged damage dealer. The inner workings of bows, guns, machinery, and magic has attracted many a Ti user. In combat they're incredibly versatile, always having some tool or spell to deal with any situation. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Warlock*, dealing massive area burst damage with the power of space, time, gravity, and the elements. Being an Introvert makes you a *Marksman*, having access to various weaponry, machines, and gadgets to deal sustained single-target damage.
> 
> *Te (TJ)* -- A melee damage dealer. Time and time again, it has been proven that close quarters combat is the most efficient way to deal with enemies, and it is this efficiency that draws the Te users. It is in hand-to-hand combat where Te is able to stay in control, with massive damage, good survivability, mobility, and powerful control effects. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Cavalier*, capable of high sustained area damage. Being an Introvert makes you a *Nightblade*, harnessing dark, forbidden magic to deal massive single-target burst damage.
> 
> *~~~PERCEIVING FUNCTION~~~*
> 
> *Ni (NJ)* -- Having Ni as your main perceiving function increases your survivability. ENFJ Chanters have more powerful life-steal curses. INFJ Purifiers have more potent defensive buffs. ENTJ Cavaliers are more well-defended. INTJ Nightblades can phase out of reality for a short time, allowing them to "ghost" through enemy attacks.
> 
> *Ne (NP)* -- Having Ne as your main perceiving function grants passive bonuses to you and your party. ENFP Justicars boost LUCK, allowing party members to find more gold and rare items in chests and monster drops, and score more critical hits. INFP Sentinels boost health regeneration and reduce skill cooldowns. ENTP Warlocks boost mana regeneration and reduce skill cast times. INTP Marksmen boost movement speed, attack speed, and evasion/block chance.
> 
> *Si (SJ)* -- Having Si as your main perceiving function increases your damage output. ESFJ Chanters deal more damage with their curses, stealing more health. ISFJ Purifiers can damage enemies with their area healing spells. ESTJ Cavaliers deal more damage the longer they stay in combat. ISTJ Nightblades are the unrivaled kings of damage.
> 
> *Se (SP)* -- Having Se as your main perceiving function increases your support utility. ESFP Justicars can keep enemies locked down with increased stun, silence, and daze durations. ISFP Sentinels draw more aggro with their attacks, and have a chance to buff themselves and allies upon successful blocks. ESTP Warlocks can shortly freeze time for themselves and their allies, allowing them to take no damage from incoming attacks until the freeze wears off. ISTP Marksmen have a chance to briefly stun enemies with their basic attacks.


That was quite the awesome read. Now make it into an actual RPG and what little social life I have will become extinct.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Hmm, here's my thoughts:

ENTJ: Warlord.
ISFP: Bowman/Archer
ENFJ: Paladin/Hero
ISTP: Ninja/Assassin/Thief
ENTP: Engineer/Gambler
ISFJ: White Mage/Healer
ENFP: Battle Mage/ A bowman that wields magical arrows
ISTJ: Knight/Sorcerer
ESFJ: Priest/Bishop
INTP: Mechanic/Wizard
ESTJ: Barbarian/Tank
INFP: Any of the Mages/Dragon Knight
ESFP: Swashbuckler/Any warrior type
INTJ: Necromancer/Dark Knight/Any of the mages
ESTP: Thief. Any of them.
INFJ: Any of the mages/Healer


----------



## Ixim

Innogen said:


> Hmm. In response to this, I'm going to redo that MBTI RPG thing I made a few weeks ago. However, in this version, your class archetype will be dictated by your judging function rather than perception.
> 
> This going to be highly inaccurate.
> 
> *~~~JUDGING FUNCTION~~~*
> 
> *Fi (FP)* -- A tank class. Fi users are steadfast and unwavering, making them perfect for being the protector. With unbroken conviction, they raise their shields for honor and glory, laying down their lives for what they believe in. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Justicar*, focusing on high burst damage and control effects. Being an Introvert makes you a *Sentinel*, focusing on defense and survivability.
> 
> *Fe (FJ)* -- A support and healing class. Fe users are great at assessing the mood of a situation and changing it, and what better way to do this than taking a support role? They revitalize their disheartened allies with soothing healing and buffs, and destroy the morale of their enemies with debilitating debuffs. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Chanter*, focusing on curses and marks, allowing allies to steal health and power from affected enemies. Being an Introvert makes you a *Purifier*, focusing on powerful party buffs and extremely potent healing.
> 
> *Ti (TP)* -- A ranged damage dealer. The inner workings of bows, guns, machinery, and magic has attracted many a Ti user. In combat they're incredibly versatile, always having some tool or spell to deal with any situation. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Warlock*, dealing massive area burst damage with the power of space, time, gravity, and the elements. Being an Introvert makes you a *Marksman*, having access to various weaponry, machines, and gadgets to deal sustained single-target damage.
> 
> *Te (TJ)* -- A melee damage dealer. Time and time again, it has been proven that close quarters combat is the most efficient way to deal with enemies, and it is this efficiency that draws the Te users. It is in hand-to-hand combat where Te is able to stay in control, with massive damage, good survivability, mobility, and powerful control effects. Being an Extrovert makes you a *Cavalier*, capable of high sustained area damage. Being an Introvert makes you a *Nightblade*, harnessing dark, forbidden magic to deal massive single-target burst damage.
> 
> *~~~PERCEIVING FUNCTION~~~*
> 
> *Ni (NJ)* -- Having Ni as your main perceiving function increases your survivability. ENFJ Chanters have more powerful life-steal curses. INFJ Purifiers have more potent defensive buffs. ENTJ Cavaliers are more well-defended. INTJ Nightblades can phase out of reality for a short time, allowing them to "ghost" through enemy attacks.
> 
> *Ne (NP)* -- Having Ne as your main perceiving function grants passive bonuses to you and your party. ENFP Justicars boost LUCK, allowing party members to find more gold and rare items in chests and monster drops, and score more critical hits. INFP Sentinels boost health regeneration and reduce skill cooldowns. ENTP Warlocks boost mana regeneration and reduce skill cast times. INTP Marksmen boost movement speed, attack speed, and evasion/block chance.
> 
> *Si (SJ)* -- Having Si as your main perceiving function increases your damage output. ESFJ Chanters deal more damage with their curses, stealing more health. ISFJ Purifiers can damage enemies with their area healing spells. ESTJ Cavaliers deal more damage the longer they stay in combat. ISTJ Nightblades are the unrivaled kings of damage.
> 
> *Se (SP)* -- Having Se as your main perceiving function increases your support utility. ESFP Justicars can keep enemies locked down with increased stun, silence, and daze durations. ISFP Sentinels draw more aggro with their attacks, and have a chance to buff themselves and allies upon successful blocks. ESTP Warlocks can shortly freeze time for themselves and their allies, allowing them to take no damage from incoming attacks until the freeze wears off. ISTP Marksmen have a chance to briefly stun enemies with their basic attacks.


I am very aroused by your SiTe descriptions of a class tbh. And its dual, the immortal Guardian. You really are onto something mon amie!

edit: by both of them actually(both the judging and perceiving leading descriptions). Both Cavalier and Vanguard sound very enticing to me. As do Paladins and Sentinels. Do excuse my prior Age of Conan example(Guardian a very lovable class  ).


----------



## Adore

So many great posts on this thread! I've had a lot of fun reading everyone's descriptions.

I see many people listing ISTJs as warriors or warrior hybrids. Maybe I'm biased but I'd guess ranged dps instead. Highly efficient with needed precision (especially for Archer types.)


----------



## anakmager

INFP would be an NPC


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Lately, I've been addicted to Cthulhu-themed games, so I decided that I'd reanimate this thread with what the classes would be for different MBTI types in a Cthulhu game.

ENTJ= politician
ISFP= photographer
ENFJ= cult leader
ISTP= hitman
ENTP= pirate
ISFJ= femme fatalle
ENFP= stage magician
ISTJ= spy
ESFJ= nurse
INTP= detective
ESTJ= soldier
INFP= witch doctor
ESFP= showgirl
INTJ= scientist
ESTP= gangster
INFJ= psychiatrist


----------



## goodthankyou

Alright so we just saw Warcraft yesterday, and its a great movie, so I'm resurrecting this old thread, yay!

Loved seeing the orcs and humans in a fantasy movie. It baffles me sometimes why someone would go into a fantasy game just to play a human, but in fantasy games, humans represent something like honor or valor, and its ... well ... just as fantasy as being an elf or a dwarf I suppose 

But I do believe that fantasy archetypes have somewhat of a correlation to real life archetypes, and the fantasy world is just a visual representation of what really goes on in the real world.

So anyway, here's my take on the types and the fantasy classes, and my reasons why.

[HR][/HR]
*SJ (trader class)*
Mostly hobbits or miner dwarves, the trader class will establish guilds of blacksmiths/ farmers/ builders in their home villages. The city mayor is most likely an SJ.
*ESTJ* shopkeeper: Or more likely, merchant or trader. An economics-based player, buys up all the shops in every city.
*ISTJ* blacksmith: A small-time shopkeeper, selling weapons and armor.
*ISFJ* farmer: Sell fruits and veges. TMLT be a hobbit.
*ESFJ* innkeeper: Owns a pub where everyone comes to share their problems.​
*SP (warrior class)*
Humans, orcs or fighting-class dwarves. Specialise in strength and weaponry.
*ESTP* knight: uses sharp weapons and swordsmanship
*ISTP* assassin: highly skilled and silent fighter. Uses stealth.
*ISFP* paladin: you half-breed magic user, you. Owns a trusty steed or hunting-animal.
*ESFP* warrior: (or barbarian) uses blunt weapons and berserk​
*NP (explorer class)*
Wood-elves. A peaceful race. Specialises in elemental/ nature magic.
*ENTP* rogue: hunter class. Swift, quick, covers large overland area. Lightly armored. Uses dodge. Steals from the rich and gives to the poor.
*INTP* alchemist: potions and mechanics user. TMLT create the boomstick/ disappear en-mass into an alternate dimension.
*INFP* druid: collects herbs and flowers. Communes with nature and animals. Potions user. Earth magic. TMLT have an animal companion.
*ENFP* bard: traveller and entertainer, poet, tells stories, TMLT be found performing in inns. Minstrel.​
*NJ (mage class)*
High-elves/ dark-elves. Uses arcane magic. TMLT succumb to the taint.
*ENTJ* warlock: oversees hordes of orcs for the overthrow of middle-earth (sorry guys, not sorry)
*INTJ* wizard: up in ivory tower devising plans for good or evil
*INFJ* witch: the one who knows what's really going on. Can be summoned using arcane spells.
*ENFJ* sorceress: occasionally takes over the world, if the warlocks will let her. Owns an army of tainted Narnians.​


----------

